# Dogs from Serbia



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Are GS breeders from other countries like Serbia breeding their dogs to the same standards as the Germans? I have noticed a couple of kennels in Atlanta have imported their animals from Serbia but not much is said about dogs from other countries on the internet. I think I read somewhere not to get one from Serbia as their breedings don't follow the same guidelines as the SV. I am not positive as it was a while ago. I think the article said that many people have started breeding to make extra money. I am thinking backyard breeding as I type this. 

I have seen photos of long haired GS from Serbia and they are gorgeous, but am afraid that they're not following breeding standard guidelines regarding size etc.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Some of the most extreme dogs I've ever seen have been from a Serbian kennel, Haus Milesevac.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Like anything, it probably depends on the breeder themselves. They may be good and there certainly can be bad. On would have to research the breeder extensively.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The skc follows the international standard. I’ve heard of a lot of people being ripped off buying dogs from there, both internet and real life. I guess all the same things they tell you about importing from anywhere else apply there as well.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Sunsilver, what do you mean by extreme? Does that mean good or bad.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

It means bad - ridiculous C-shaped backs with very short croups!


----------

